# Homepage funktioniert nicht



## di_ettelo (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe von einem Freund zum Test eine einfache Homepage die glaube Ich ohne MYSQL ist mit Filezilla zu Testzwecken auf meinen Server hochgeladen. Hat auch alles funktioniert inkl. abrufen online.

Die selben Daten haben wir dann auf denn richtigen Server geladen aber es funktioniert nicht error 404 und index.html ist richtig benannt.

Bei mir ging ja alles.

hier die Adresse wo es nicht geht: www.hsv-motorradtouring.net

Im Anhang die Datei


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juni 2011)

Hai,

spontan (weil es mir auch schon passiert ist) falsches Verzeichnis auf dem Server.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## di_ettelo (27. Juni 2011)

aber laut Filezilla ist es /index.html zb.


----------



## threadi (27. Juni 2011)

Filezilla weiß nicht wohin Deine Domain auf Deinem Webspace zeigt. Oft ist es ein Verzeichnis namens htdocs, httpdocs, www oder public_html auf die eine Domain zeigt. Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist, wende dich an deinen Webhoster.


----------



## superoelk (28. Juni 2011)

Moin,
Zum einen kannst du nach einem Verzeichnis in der Art wie threadi das genannt hat suchen, andererseits kannst du auch folgendes machen:
Normalerweise solltest du bei deinem Webhoster ein User-Interface haben, um deinen Webspace zu verwalten. Und in diesem Interface kannst du in aller Regel festlegen, wo deine Domain hinführt. Vielleicht hat ja da jemand was falsches eingestellt, ein Unterverzeichnis o.Ä.
Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2011)

Hai,

bei domainfactory z.B. muss die index Datei in das Verzeichnis Webseiten.

Bei manchen dauert es auch eine Weile bis das Ganze aktualisiert ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------

